# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φιλοφοβία;;

## Μητσάκος

Υπαρχετε εσεις που ζειτε για να ερωτευτειτε..και υπαρχουμε και εμεις που μονο στο ακουσμα του ερωτα παμε μακρια.Εγω ανηκω στην 2η κατηγορια..και περα του οτι το αποφευγω επειδη δεν θελω να κανω σχεση ή να μπλεξω με συναισθηματα..το φοβαμαι.Γιατι και τις 2 φορες που εφαγα καποιο κολλημα ηταν χωρις την θεληση μου..και με (κατα την γνωμη μου) λαθος ατομα..Ειδικα θυμαμαι την δευτερη φορα που ηταν με μια κοπελα που πηγαινα πολυ και ηταν φιλη μου..επεσα σε καταθλιψη σκεφτομουν οτι τωρα πρεπει να ξεκοψω γιατι αλλιως θα φαω πιο χοντρο κολλημα κλπ..Γενικα μια πολυ ασχημη φαση..Μετα απο αυτο λοιπον μου δημιουργηθηκε και η φοβια που μου προκαλεσε καποια προβληματα τοτε και καθε φορα που εβλεπα ή εστω νομιζα οτι μαρεσει μια κοπελα..με επιανε τρομερο αγχος και εφευγα μακρια για να μην ξαναπαθω κατι τετοιο..Επισης δεν αντεχω να ακουω καψουροτραγουδα κα να βλεπω ταινιες σχετικα με τον ερωτα.Και τελοςπαντων θυμαμαι μετα απο αυτο οτι επεσα 2 φορες στο τρυπακι μηπως εφαγα κολλημα με καποια..και με επιανε εντονο αγχος,μου πεφτε η ψυχολογια και γενικα εκανα σκεψεις σαν να ειμαι κολλημενος (δηλαδη σκεφτομουν '' εχω φαει κολλημα για αυτο νιωθω ετσι'',εικονες γενικα πως θα ταν να μαστε μαζι)τα οποια μου προκαλουσαν παλι αγχος,κατι το οποιο ανοιγε αλλο τρυπακι που ηταν ''τωρα αγχωνομαι/νιωθω αβολα επειδη θελω να γινουν ή επειδη φοβαμαι μην γινει;''..Και γενικα ηταν απο τις φασεις που λεμε οτι ειναι γάμ@ τα..γιατι συνεχως εμπαινα σε τρυπακια ειτε του στυλ ''οκ μπορει να μαι κολλημενος,κραταω αποσταση και περναει'' ειτε του στυλ ''δεν ειμαι κολλημενος απλα ολο αυτο το ''περιεργο ''συναισθημα,το αγχος και η θλιψη ειναι λογο φοβιας μην φαω κολλημα αφου φτιαχνω (για μενα)ασχημα σεναρια στο κεφαλι μου''.
Και θα φτασω στο τωρα..εχωντας λοιπον ξεχαστει απο αυτη την φοβια απο περυσι το καλοκαιρι..τωρα μετα την πρωτοχρονια επανηλθε ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ..και ειναι απιστευτα εντονη..γιατι κανω συνεχως κυκλους αναμεσα στα 2 αυτα τρυπακια (''οκ μπορει να μαι κολλημενος,κραταω αποσταση και περναει'' και ''δεν ειμαι κολλημενος απλα νιωθω ετσι λογο της φοβιας'')..*Και δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο ενοχλητικο ειναι να σαι συνεχως με την απορια ''νιωθω κατι ή απλα επειδη σκεφτηκα αυτα τα πραγματα νιωθω ετσι;''*..Γενικα δεν ξερω ειναι πολυ εντονο το αγχος και δεν ξερω τι παιζει τωρα..Και η βλακεια ειναι οτι εγινε παλι με φιλη μου.Δεν τα μπορω αυτα ρε γαμω την τυχη μου..*αφου αντι να το κυνηγαω,το αποφευγω γιατι ερχεται; :/* Εσεις τι λετε να ναι;;Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε γιατι εγω πραγματικα 4 μερες τωρα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη..

(Για οσους δεν ξερουν για την φιλοφοβια παρολο που θα καταλαβαν απο αυτα που γραφω δειτε εδω :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philophobia_(fear) , http://philophobia.info/what-is-philophobia/ ).

----------


## marsia

Πως γίνεται να φοβάσαι τις φιλίες ? Θα πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσεις. 
Είναι πολύ όμορφο συναίσθημα η ΦΙΛΙΑ κακώς βάζεις τέτοιους προβληματισμούς στη ζωή σου. 
Οι φίλοι είναι εκείνοι που θα σε βοηθήσουν να δεις αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα συνεπώς με το απομονώνεις τις φιλίες σου σκεφτόμενος ότι θα πάει πονηρά το θέμα αναγκαστικά τότε σίγουρα χειροτερευεις το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Πως γίνεται να φοβάσαι τις φιλίες ? Θα πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσεις. 
> Είναι πολύ όμορφο συναίσθημα η ΦΙΛΙΑ κακώς βάζεις τέτοιους προβληματισμούς στη ζωή σου. 
> Οι φίλοι είναι εκείνοι που θα σε βοηθήσουν να δεις αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα συνεπώς με το απομονώνεις τις φιλίες σου σκεφτόμενος ότι θα πάει πονηρά το θέμα αναγκαστικά τότε σίγουρα χειροτερευεις το πρόβλημα σου.


 Γεια σου marsia και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..Φιλοφοβια δεν ειναι να φοβασαι να χεις φιλους...ειναι ή φοβια για τον ερωτα (μην φας ερωτικο κολλημα και τα σχετικα)

----------


## betelgeuse

Μητσακο μην κανεις αυτοδιαγνωσεις . . .
Αν εχεις καποιο προβλημα καλυτερα να πας πρωτα σε ειδικο , και αν οντως εχεις κατι τοτε το συζηταμε.

----------


## marsia

> Γεια σου marsia και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..Φιλοφοβια δεν ειναι να φοβασαι να χεις φιλους...ειναι ή φοβια για τον ερωτα (μην φας ερωτικο κολλημα και τα σχετικα)


Γιαυτό αγχώνεσαι ?
Εδώ μέσα όλοι προβληματικοί ήμαστε, διάβασε λίγο τι παίζει και θα καταλάβεις .
Εσυ έχεις ερωτικόφιλικό άλλος έχει ψυχολογικά, άλλος φοβίες, 
Μια άλλη εκλεψε τον γκόμενο της φίλης της πριν 30 χρόνια και το θυμάται ακόμα.
Αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε κάτι άλλα.

----------


## λιλιουμ

> *αφου αντι να το κυνηγαω,το αποφευγω γιατι ερχεται; :/* Εσεις τι λετε να ναι;;Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε γιατι εγω πραγματικα 4 μερες τωρα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη..


Μα για αυτο ερχεται, επειδη προσπαθεις να το διωξεις. Οσο πιο πολυ παλευεις εναντια σε κατι τοσο πιο πολυ το ριζωνεις και σε στοιχειωνει. Ο μονο ςτροπος να το διωξεις ειναι να το ξεχασεις. Και αμα το ξεχασεις θα ηρεμησεις, και μαλλον θα ερωτευτεις, και μαλλον θα το ζησεις. Το να μην κανεις τπτ για να μην πληγωθεις εχει κακες συνεπειες οπως βλεπεις και ο ιδιος. Η ζωη ειναι κινηση, δοκιμες, αποτυχιες και επιτυχιες. Η γατα αμα δεν πιασει την πρωτη φορα το ποντικι δεν τα παραταει, ουτε πεφτει σε καταθλιψη, ουτε αρχιζει να τρωει παπαρουνες, ουτε παιρνει φαρμακα, δοκιμαζει και ξαναδοκιμαζει μεχρι να το πιασει.

----------


## theoklis

κοιτα ειναι καλο να εχεις λιγους φιλους και καλους........εγω ειχα ενα πολυ μεγαλο κυκλο και τελικα εμεινα εγω και 3 φιλοι πολυ καλοι...μην φοβασε να κανεις φιλους αλλα αυτους που θα εχεις ομως θα πρεπει να τους επιλεξεις σωστα

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Γιαυτό αγχώνεσαι ?
> Εδώ μέσα όλοι προβληματικοί ήμαστε, διάβασε λίγο τι παίζει και θα καταλάβεις .
> Εσυ έχεις ερωτικόφιλικό άλλος έχει ψυχολογικά, άλλος φοβίες, 
> Μια άλλη εκλεψε τον γκόμενο της φίλης της πριν 30 χρόνια και το θυμάται ακόμα.
> Αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε κάτι άλλα.


Βασικά αυτές οι φοβίες είναι μπούρδες.

Φίλε, οι ψυχιατρικές παθήσεις έχουν συμπτώματα σοβαρά και είναι πλήρως ορισμένες.Η "πάθηση" που γράφεις δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.

Η λεγομένη φιλοφοβία σου κατ εμέ είναι μία σύγκρουση σου με το οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό περιβάλλον σου επειδή δεν είσαι πολύ εξωστρεφής.Σε πιέζουν να βρεις φίλους ? Ξέρεις πόσοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν φίλους και παιρνούν καλύτερα ? Άσε τους μαλάκες να λένε.Δεν είναι ασθένεια το να μην έχεις φίλους.
Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι φτιαγμένοι για να έχουν φίλους ή για να ερωτεύονται.Άλλοι είναι πιο εσωστρεφείς άλλοι λιγότερο.Κατά περιόδους ίσως αυτό μεταβάλλεται.Γενικά πάντως μην ψάχνεις και πολύ το θέμα.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι άσχημες σκέψεις σου δημιουργεί η κατάσταση του να μην έχεις φίλους ? Θα σου πάρουν το κεφάλι ? Θα φας πρόστιμο ? Θα σε εκτελέσουν ? Τι ?

----------


## Μητσάκος

..ρε παιδια διαβαστε τι ειναι η φιλοφοβια..*Δεν ειναι η φοβια μην εχεις φιλους αλλα η φοβια του ερωτα..ευχαριστω που απαντατε αλλα διαβαστε λιγο πρωτα τι γραφω ή εστω κοιταξτε τα links που εχω βαλει* ..
marsia ξερω οτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του θεματα..αλλα πιστεψε με...το δικο μου προβλημα μπορει να σου φενεται χαζο..αλλα δεν ξερεις το τι αγχος περναω οταν με πιανει αυτη η φοβια..

λιλιουμ το κανω αυτο επειδη προφανως ΔΕΝ θελω να ερωτευτω..τωρα εσυ μου λες να αφησω το συναισθημα να ρθει.. ε οχι..δεν μπορω ουτε στην ιδεα του..δεν θελω το αν ειμαι καλα να εξαρταται απο το εαν κερδισω μια κοπελα..δεν θελω (αν υποθετικα κανω κατι) να χωρισω μετα και να πεσω σε καταθλιψη..γενικα δεν θελω..

theoklis σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα καταλαβες λαθος τι ειναι η φιλοφοβια.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

O ερωτας εχει και χαμενες παρτιδες οπως και καθε παιχνιδι που αφορα την τρελοζωη μας..Αμα φοβασαι να χασεις,φοβασαι και να κερδισεις επειδη φοβασαι να παιξεις.

----------


## Μητσάκος

> O ερωτας εχει και χαμενες παρτιδες οπως και καθε παιχνιδι που αφορα την τρελοζωη μας..Αμα φοβασαι να χασεις,φοβασαι και να κερδισεις επειδη φοβασαι να παιξεις.


Επειδη και τις 2 φορες εχω χασει και οπως ειπα..δεν θελω να ασχοληθω με το ''αθλημα''...ναι δεν θελω να παιξω..και βασικα αμα γινοταν θα κανα οτιδηποτε για να ελενχω εγω το ποτε ερχετε αυτο το συναισθημα..τοτε δεν θα το φοβομουν καθολου..αλλα ελα λιγο στην θεση μου..αυτοεκτιμηση δεν εχω,να ξαναπερασω κατι τετοιο επισης δεν θελω..να το θεσω πιο απλα θελω να 'μαι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ..για εμενα ερωτας ειναι ας το πουμε φυλακη..που μεχρι να βγεις πρεπει να περασεις (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση) 6 μηνες με πεσμενη ψυχολογια..και μετα σιγα σιγα απελευθερωνεσαι..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Τωρα εισαι ερωτευμενος ή ανησυχεις προκαταβολικα??Τις φυλακες εμεις τις φτιαχνουμε και εμεις τις γκρεμιζουμε!

Τον ερωτα φοβασαι?Ενταξει το χωρις ανταποκριση,δεν το συζητω ποναει..Αλλα ζωη διχως ερωτα,δεν ειναι ζωη..Και ειναι και κατι που δεν ελεγχεις κιολας.

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Τωρα εισαι ερωτευμενος ή ανησυχεις προκαταβολικα??Τις φυλακες εμεις τις φτιαχνουμε και εμεις τις γκρεμιζουμε!
> 
> Τον ερωτα φοβασαι?Ενταξει το χωρις ανταποκριση,δεν το συζητω ποναει..Αλλα ζωη διχως ερωτα,δεν ειναι ζωη..Και ειναι και κατι που δεν ελεγχεις κιολας.


Αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα που κανω και εγω στον εαυτο μου..Ειναι τοσο εντονο το αγχος και οι σκεψεις..που δεν ξερω τι ειναι ακριβως..Κανω συνεχως κυκλους.Παντως ουτε καψουροτραγουδα ακουω και γενικα δεν νιωθω ερωτευμενος..Και αυτο ακριβως ειναι και το τρυπακι..Απο την μια λεω οτι δεν ειμαι και απο την αλλη φοβαμαι μηπως ειμαι..επειδη εχω πεσμενη ψυχολογια απο τοτε που ξεκινησε αυτο και γενικα..πολυ αγχος..(κατι που ειχα και σε παλαιοτερα κολληματα).Μετα παλι λεω..οτι ετσι ειμουν και με παρομοιες φασεις που περναγα παλια..(δηλαδη εντονες σκεψεις για ενα ατομο,οτι εχω κολλημα κλπ..το οποιο μετα απο 1-3 εβδομαδες εφευγε)..Και μετα επαναληψη...

Το οτι δεν το ελενχεις το ξερω και για αυτο το φοβαμαι απιστευτα.

----------


## kalikantzaros

Εστιασε την προσοχη σου περισσοτερο στο πρακτικο μερος και θα πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Εστιασε την προσοχη σου περισσοτερο στο πρακτικο μερος και θα πανε ολα καλα


Τι εννοεις;;

----------


## kalikantzaros

> Τι εννοεις;;


Τρωγοντας ανοιγει η ορεξη..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Mητσακο δεν εχω ξανακουσει αυτη την φοβια..Εγω θα σου ελεγα να ψαξεις γιατι σου συμβαινει αυτο και οχι να αποφευγεις τον ερωτα.Περισσοτερο σε φυλακιζει η επιλογη του να φοβασαι κατι τοσο ομορφο.

----------


## marsia

> Επειδη και τις 2 φορες εχω χασει και οπως ειπα..δεν θελω να ασχοληθω με το ''αθλημα''...ναι δεν θελω να παιξω..και βασικα αμα γινοταν θα κανα οτιδηποτε για να ελενχω εγω το ποτε ερχετε αυτο το συναισθημα..τοτε δεν θα το φοβομουν καθολου..αλλα ελα λιγο στην θεση μου..αυτοεκτιμηση δεν εχω,να ξαναπερασω κατι τετοιο επισης δεν θελω..να το θεσω πιο απλα θελω να 'μαι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ..για εμενα ερωτας ειναι ας το πουμε φυλακη..που μεχρι να βγεις πρεπει να περασεις (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση) 6 μηνες με πεσμενη ψυχολογια..και μετα σιγα σιγα απελευθερωνεσαι..


Καλύτερα μόνος ναι θα συμφωνήσω εδώ.

----------

